# Decided to get the red



## edge911fire (Jun 25, 2009)

well guys i have decided to go get the red even if he is stunted growth. He deserves a good home and i am going to give him one no mater what .Going to pick him up sat morning. will post some better pics and let everyone know what he looks like and maybe get a better idea of him. WISH ME LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 26, 2009)

Gook luck


----------



## The captain (Jun 26, 2009)

good for you, stunted or not, he still looks very cute!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah good luck. That is one good looking gu.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 26, 2009)

Check out pics of my Red. He's also stunted and has severe MBD. He's a happy boy, and I believe they really appreciate having a loving home.
Good for you!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Giraffe, you might wanna keep new additions in a separate enclosure for a bit. Just to make sure he doesn't have anything he can pass to your B&W. Hope everything's going well!


----------



## mrplatnium (Jun 27, 2009)

Good job.....he looks like a happy tegu.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 28, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Hey Giraffe, you might wanna keep new additions in a separate enclosure for a bit. Just to make sure he doesn't have anything he can pass to your B&W. Hope everything's going well!




I got a full vet assessment done. Blood work, fecal samples, bone density tests, x-rays, etc.


----------

